# Foaming???



## mstephensongolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya people, any of you used and can reccomend the item below, i really want to buy a foam lance and some foam solution but not sure which to buy.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Elite-Heavy-Duty- ... m153.l1262

Please can anyone reccomend the best make and type of foam lance, and the best type of foam to buy????

Mark


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Why do you want to buy one? Just curious to know what you expect it to do for you 

IMO a waste of money...many here do use them and see some tangible benefit from doing so

Dave


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

They are good fun. Thats about it.

I have a foam lance from Autobrite


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> They are good fun. Thats about it.
> 
> I have a foam lance from Autobrite


Might need a demonstration at my Dads :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I too have an autobrite lance and yes they are good fun :roll:

However, I do find that foaming is slightly better at soaking the dirt as water on a waxed car just tends to run off and is virtually dry again within a couple of minutes.

Dont get me wrong, foaming is no substitute to washing and is not a wonder worker, I just find it soaks better, for longer.

As for foam, Im just using whatever car shampoo Ive got on the go (nxt) - remember, anything too aggressive will begin to strip wax.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh, and meant to say that Ill only foam if the car is particularly grubby. If its fairly clean but to dirty just to quick detail a quick 2 bucket wash is all it needs.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > They are good fun. Thats about it.
> ...


Hehehe


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

They are good fun and and do remove a lot of dirt it the car is really dirty - my neighbours also think i am mad when i foam the cars so i love my one :lol: :lol:

On a negative note they do create a lot mess and you do spend a bit of time hosing up after you have used it


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

dont be dissin the foam lance! If Driving your TT is about fun, then so should washing it. excellent fun and good for a pre wash before the TBM.





































A bit like marmite, you either love it or you dont :?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I spent almost £70 buying the Professional Foam Lance and Ultimate Snow Foam from theultimatefinish.co.uk
I used it for the first time last week, and I must say that I spent loads of time trying to get the mixture right, and I still don't think I've got it spot on.
Not enough foam and it doesn't stick to the car, too much and it uses up the whole reservoir much too quickly.

It also stripped the Swissvax off my car even though it says it won't (depending on amount diluted) but to be fair, I think this was my fault for making it too concentrated.

Anyone any pointers for getting the mixture right?
I was very impressed by it's cleaning power, especially for getting rid of dead flies and bugs.

Rogue


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Rogue said:


> Anyone any pointers for getting the mixture right?
> I was very impressed by it's cleaning power, especially for getting rid of dead flies and bugs.
> 
> Rogue


No pointers for getting the mixture right - I've had a dabble with similar products and came away feeling it's not the most wax friendly of stuff; as you've found out!

Try using ordinary car shampoo (or Johnsons Baby Bath) if you simply want to play but keep your wax :wink:

The only time I would use the product was if I was looking to do a complete strip-off of the wax pre and post winter before applying new wax.

With a couple of coats of Swissvax on the car bugs etc shouldn't be sticking too firmly - simply lay a wet towel over the area for a few minutes and the bugs wil pretty much wash off

Dave


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Cheers Dave. 8)

I'm wondering if water pressure was also a factor, as my son's Karcher is a 299 whereas mine is a K4 (the one with the twin detergent tanks) which has a higher throughput of water and pressure rating.
I'll experiment with it at the weekend, as I need to get the Swissvax back onto the car ASAP.

Rogue


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

depending on your foaming lance device, you will need a certain amount of litres per minute rate and pressure rating as well i guess for the desired effect.

for example mine said min 600ltr per hour, but i am managing on my 450ltr per hour.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

tt9060 said:


> depending on your foaming lance device, you will need a certain amount of litres per minute rate and pressure rating as well i guess for the desired effect.
> 
> for example mine said min 600ltr per hour, but i am managing on my 450ltr per hour.


Mine's is 450 litres too.

It doesn't mention anything on the site, but I'll have a look on the container tomorrow and see.

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Stor ... ductId=411

Rogue


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks like a few of you got a little excited over your cars :O)


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

thats only a weeks worth!


----------

